# amplificador con LM1876T (cuestion)



## Alnrz (Ene 29, 2012)

hola soy nuevo, estudio electronica en la preparatoria. me e propuesto hacerme un amplificador de audio con los integrado  LM1876T y otro con el TDA7269 pero aun no se si estén bien los diagrama que realice y me gustaría que me ayudaran a encontrar y corregir errores se los agradezco de antemano. 

la pagina de donde saque parte del diagrama LM1876T es esta: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp20st/index.html

y de donde saque el diagrama del TDA7269:
http://www.datasheetdir.com/TDA7269+Audio-Power-Amplifier

gracias


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 29, 2012)

aqui te dejo un diagrama para que lo examines a ver si te gusta es un solo canal para tener 2 canales deves hacer el mismo procedimiento en los pines que estan entre parentecis


----------



## rash (Ene 29, 2012)

...siempre lo mejor es acudir al datasheet del fabricante y comparar...

te aconsejo que mires los circuitos de aplicación para audio en las hojas de características...

saludos

rash


----------

